
Ask HN: What is the best way to whiteboard remotely? - mey
Any suggestions on tools, hardware, software or just approaching doing whiteboarding with a mix of local and remote people?<p>What has worked for you? 
What hasn&#x27;t?
What does your solution look like and roughly cost?
======
Sondra
Hi!

I use RealtimeBoard [https://realtimeboard.com/](https://realtimeboard.com/) ,
which is probably the best on the market so far. We decided to search for a
whiteboard about a year ago when 3 remote designers and developers joined our
team.

It was absolutely unproductive to share whiteboard pics via Skype or discuss
prototypes in the email thread. We tried several tools, but RtB's price and UI
were the best, so we subscribed. And now I'm so impressed with all the latest
improvements in the product.

They put some magic into their sticky notes and integrated Rtb with Google
Drive, Slack and JIRA. Our designer is still missing some features but RtB's
super-caring Customer Support ensured they could be released soon!

Hope it will help. Because it is helping me.

------
kailik
Hi there,

I'm one of the founders of Deekit - online whiteboard created for distributed
teams. Not to do typical sells talk - in Deekit you can Draw, work with text,
images and other content and everything is synced in real-time. We've made it
extremely network efficient so remote workers with crappy connection could use
it and also have a real-time collaboration with team.

We quite recently got an awesome honest review that you can check out:
[https://medium.com/working-remote-tips-apps-and-
hacks/remote...](https://medium.com/working-remote-tips-apps-and-hacks/remote-
tools-review-deekit-a57795dccc9d#.qfu9vihc8)

Should you give it a try - we'd really appreciate feedback and thoughts :)

------
adamwulf
I've actually been wondering the same thing. I've found SyncSpace and
TalkBoard on iOS. On the pricier end, ConceptBoard is web-based option.

A good friend of mine has been using TalkBoard and hates it, we might try
SyncSpace soon instead.

We're using this to sync up a remote team of developers during morning
standup. What's your use for remote whiteboard? have you found anything
either?

~~~
mey
We haven't evolved past a whiteboard and a webcamera. So there is no
collaboration really for remote users.

